# Kokosing River Smallies!!!



## Barnhart14 (Jun 3, 2015)

This summer toward the end of July I am heading back to the Kokosing River to do some wading and fish for some Smallmouth. It's been pry 6 years since I have been there to fish and am looking for some information on where to park and all that. If I remember right we parked in or around Howard but can't put my finger on where at. I do remember it was shallow enough for us to throw on some old tennis shoes and start tromping through the water . If anyone could throw some advice out as to where a good location to park would be . We will be throwing on the old tennis shoes and wading down the river like last time .. Thanks in advance


----------



## runningantelope (Jan 19, 2015)

The maps odnr provides may be some help. http://paddle.ohiodnr.gov/maps


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

This brings back memories big time. Grew up smallie fishing that river, the Mohican, and Walhounding rivers. If you go south on 13 then make a right on Beckley rd, there is a bridge there where I use to park. Nice holes upriver and down in that stretch. This is north of Mt Vernon and south of Fredrickstown. Hope this helps ya.


----------



## lukejhoward (Jul 1, 2013)

Google "water trail kokosing River" and it gives you all sorts of info and where to legally park for put ins and take outs.


----------



## runningantelope (Jan 19, 2015)

lukejhoward said:


> Google "water trail kokosing River" and it gives you all sorts of info and where to legally park for put ins and take outs.


Nice suggestion. I found some great info to supplement the paddle Ohio map.


----------



## lukejhoward (Jul 1, 2013)

runningantelope said:


> Nice suggestion. I found some great info to supplement the paddle Ohio map.


You're welcome! When I was planning to do a day trip to the koko that page single-handedly made the planning so easy


----------

